# Coming soon from JAI Cylon interior



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Moebius Cylon interior deluxe 
This kit includes floor back bulkhead side panels clear canopy and three sitting Clyon figures.
A section of the hull needs to be cut off to install the interior.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Somebody should go all the way and remove the struts before pulling the clear canopy from the kit part...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'd rather see a clear-cast resin louvered canopy with separate struts. That vac-u-form pull of the kit part is pretty gloppy.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Cylon pilots*

I always been curious and what you see if you cood look straight into the ship from the front, does the studio miniature have a clear wind screen ? and interior.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The louvered canopy on the studio models were opaque - painted dark gray. The full-size set canopy had slightly tinted, clear plexiglass louvers on wooden struts and frame.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Gil,
Any updates on the Cylon interior?


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Ace the angle gave it a distorted look to it. I will take another picture with a 3/4. Rob I have put it in the store for sale now.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The vac-formed canopy could go under the Paragrafix louvers, no?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

No, it couldn't.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

To bad Moebius didn't mold their canopy in clear and include an interior.
Maybe they'll do an after market kit with them, some day.


----------

